# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Si mundem ta fitoj nje vize qe te arrij ne ndonje Universitet Gjerman??

## Shkelzenii

Si mundem ta fitoj nje vize qe te arrij ne ndonje Universitet Gjerman,diku afer Shtutgartit sepse aty edhe i kam mixhallaret,gjyshen,babgjyshin etjj.
Eshte puna se mixhallaret e mi kane qene ne nje Universitet ne Karlsruhe por ata te Universitetit kane ju kane thene se ne nuk i pranojme studentet e huaj te cilet nuke  dijne gjuhen,dhe ju kane thene se jane disa Universitete te cilet i pranojne studentet e huaj te cilet nuk e dine gjuhen pra jav mundesojne te vine ne ate Universitet dhe ta mesojne gjuhen por problemi eshte se mixhallaret gjenden ne nje qytet te vogel ne Buhl afer Shtutgartit dhe nuk kane njohuri shume me Universitete??
Nese mundet ndokush le te me ndihmoje....??

----------


## tanga

shiko tek adressa:

http://www.universitas.go.to/

Në  rubrikën Revista-->Shtojca ka informacione për studime në Austri, Gjermani dhe Zvicër.    :buzeqeshje:  

Tung!

----------


## ooooo

Lal nqe se interesohesh akoma per ne gjermani gjeja e pare qe duhet te besh eshte te besh regjistrimin ne nje kurs gjuhe te organizuar nga universiteti(permbane pagese) qe te intereson.Jo te gjithe universitetet organizojne.Pervec kesaj duhet te disponosh nje vlere  euro ose nje garant nga gjermania me te ardhura te mjaftueshme te deklaruara ne shtet.
Vellai dhe motra ime kan ikur me kete menyre

----------


## [xeni]

DAAD 

Kjo eshte faqja ku mund te sqarohesh per gjithçka.

----------

